# Alienware Area 51 oder Selbst bauen?



## Shoker2005 (3. März 2015)

Hey,

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Gaming PC zulegen. Für mich steht als größte Frage ob ich mal einen Komplett PC kaufe oder doch wieder
selbst baue.

Mir hats so ein wenig der Area51 (Die 2399€ Version die immoment 200€ günstiger ist ) von Alienware angetan... Hab bisher immer
nur so ein Standard Tower gekauft und immer grundsätzlich eine Luftkühlung gehabt.. Und übertaktet habe ich auch noch nie.

Ich habe probiert mir so in etwa mal auszurechnen was der Area51 in Einzelteilen so kosten würde aber irgendwie blicke ich da nicht ganz durch wegen den verschiedenen Herstellern wie Gigabyte oder Gainward oder wie die alle heißen...^^

Genau sowenig Ahnung habe ich von einem Wasserkühlsystem ... Wichtig ist halt das er leise läuft 

Damals hieß es immer das übertaktete Teile auch bei guter Kühlung kaputt gehen... Ist das wirklich so oder kann man ohne Probleme übertakten wenn man eine gute Kühlung hinbekommt 

Hauptsächlich möchte ich Games spielen aber auch Let´s Playen und Streamen hätte ich mal Bock drauf ... Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Und hat einer so eine gewisse Vorstellung was der Area51 so in Einzelteilen kosten würde ?^^ 

Budget würde ich bis 2500€ gehen...


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2015)

Also, LEISE sind auch moderne Luftkühl-PCs, denn moderne CPU-Kühler und Grafikkartenkühlungen sind extrem gut geworden - eine Wasserkühlung ist da halt dann echt EXTREM viel teurer und bringt nur für die absoluten Silen-Mega-Freaks VIELLEICHT noch einen Mehrwert. Wie alt ist denn Dein letzter PC, den du als nicht leise genug empfindest, so dass Du auf eine WaKü schielst? Und hatte der einen richtigen separat gekauften CPU-Kühler plus eine Grafikkarte mit "Customkühler", also mind 2 Lüftern? 


Denn mehr als 1200-1300€ braucht man für einen modernen extrem starken PC wirklich nicht auszugeben, der zudem auch ziemlich leise ist. Guckst Du zB hier Spiele-PCs ab 500 Euro - große Kaufberatung mit Beispiel-Konfigurationen    selbst der Übertakter-PC für 1200€ wäre ziemlich leise. Und Übertakten bringt bei CPUs aktuell an sich zu wenig - du sparst OHNE Übertaktungs-Bauteile ca 150€ und hast derzeit nur 2-3% weniger Leistung mit dem "langsamen" Takt. Als Grafikkarte für diesen PC wäre auch eine GTX 970 eine Option, kostet halt mehr, braucht dafür weniger Strom und ist ein paar Prozent schneller. 

Beim Alienware wäre eine GTX 980 drin - die kostet ca 200€ mehr, bringt aber nur 15% mehr Leistung als die GTX 970. D.h. ein wirklich gleichstarker PC wie der Area51, den du rausgesucht hast, würde wohl eher 1400-1500€ kosten - aber das ist ja immer noch viel weniger.


----------



## Shoker2005 (3. März 2015)

Super.. Danke für die Antwort 

Naja es geht mir ja auch ein wenig darum nicht genau den Area51 nur wegen der aktuellen Leistung her zuholen sondern das der ohne Probleme auch erweitert werden kann... Halt 1500 Watt Netzteil... Ein Mainboad das bis 32GB Ram unterstützt und 3 Steckplätze für Grafikkarten usw... 

Ist das immer noch mit um die 1400 - 1500 Euro drin? 

Mein aktueller PC schaut derzeit so aus:

AMD FX 6100 Six Core 3.30Ghz
8 GB Ram
NVIDIA Geforce GTX 760
3 TB insgesamt... Keine SSD dabei
500 Watt Netzteil

Hab den Kühler vor 5 - 6 Monaten ausgewechselt gegen einen sehr großen und seitdem ist der extrem leise 
Also Wasserkühlung ist mir nicht wichtig... Dachte nur das man kaum drum rum kommt wenn man mal so richtig Power haben möchte und gleichzeitig alles leise sein soll


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2015)

32GB kann jedes moderne Mainboard, auch die, die nur 60-80€ kosten. zB das Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und wegen Netzteil und Watt: ich würde mir ein normales mit um die 500W holen, aber ein gutes (60-80€  ), und FALLS man mal eine zweite Karte einbauen will, dann holt man halt ein neues dazu. Es macht aber an sich so gut wie nie Sinn, sich später noch eine zweite baugleiche Karte einzubauen anstatt sich EINE gute neue zu holen. 


zu Deinem PC: da könntest Du einfach nen Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 holen, 250€, dazu das og. Board, 80€, 16GB DDR3-1600 RAM oder sogar erstmal das alte übernehmen (8GB reichen erstmal dicke, 16GB kosten maximal 130€ ), eine SSD mit 256GB (110€ ) und eine R9 290, GTX 970 oder GTX 980. Dann hast du einen absoluten Top-PC. Und der CPU-Kühler dürfte auch für den Intel passen. Was für einen hast du denn geholt? Das Netzteil wird wohl auch für die Grafikkarte reichen - wenn es kein GANZ billiges ist. Weißt du, was es für ein Modell ist?


----------



## Shoker2005 (3. März 2015)

Also meinen Pc möchte ich nicht mehr aufrüsten... Da haben schon mehrere in meinem Freundeskreis ein Auge drauf geworfen und wollen den haben... 

Also laut dem Link den du gepostet hast, wäre ja so ein Kit was tolles oder ?  
Bundle Intel Core i7 4790K+4x4,40GHz-MSI Z97 Gaming 3-8GB PC2133 G.Skill | eBay

Wie schaut das den mit den ganzen Grafikkarten Herstellern aus? Gibts da ein der besonders hervorsticht oder einen den man nicht nehmen sollte ? Gigabyte wäre mein persönlicher Favorit aber auch nur weil ich mit den nie Probleme hatte


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2015)

Das Kit wäre prinzipiell gut, WENN man übertakten will. Aber wie gesagt: deutlich günstiger und aktuell nicht merkbar schwächer wäre ein Xeon + 80€  Board und 8GB RAM - dafür zahlst du nur 400€. Und selbst ein übertakteter 4790K mit über 30% mehr Takt als der Xeon bringt derzeit keine 5% mehr Leistung in Games als der Xeon.

Zudem bekommst du die Teile auch günstiger: MSI Z97 Gaming 3 (7918-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das sind auch mit Versand dann eher nur um die 530€.

Und Gigabyte bietet zB eine R9 290 und auch eine GTX 970 mit der "Windforce"-Lüftung an. 

zB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929XOC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

da musst du aber teils beim Gehäuse schauen, dass es 32cm Platz hat. Insgesamt sieht es so aus: die OC-R9 290 ist ca so stark wie die normale GTX 970, die R9 290X ist nochmal stärker, auch etwas besser als die OC-GTX 970


----------



## Shoker2005 (3. März 2015)

Ha.. Super... Hab mir nun alles in Einzelteilen bestellt... 90% aller Dinge sind bei Mindfactory am billigsten^^ nun nur noch auf die Sachen warten  Danke


----------

